# IMAP installieren Redhat 9



## tilohh (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

  Habe einen vServer bei vserver.de (Basic).
  Bei diesem Tarif ist IMAP leider nicht std-mäßig installiert. 
  Jetzt würde ich es gerne installieren und wenn möglich in Confixx einbinden (sodass ich von dort aus IMAP-Konten einrichten/ändern kann), leider habe ich bei google nichts passendes gefunden und weiß aus eigener Kenntnis nicht weiter.

  Wäre nett, wenn mir einer n Tutorial/Anleitung geben könnte.

  Gruss, Tilo


----------



## JohannesR (1. Februar 2005)

Warum mietest du dir einen V-Server wenn du offensichtlich keine Ahnung hast von Linux?


----------



## tilohh (1. Februar 2005)

Hat zwei Gründe:

 1. Ich brauchte viel Webspace mit möglichst geringem Preis, dazu ist ein vServer gut geeignet, da er weniger kostet als ein Paket mit vergleichbarem Speicher.

 2. Dachte auf Seiten wie tutorials.de findet man auf Nachfrage Anleitungen (zu Englisch "tutorials"). Da nun so eine Antwort von einem Moderator kommt, muss ich mein Bild wohl ändern.


----------



## JohannesR (1. Februar 2005)

Anch'io...
Du streitest also nicht ab, keine Ahnung zu haben. Gut, dann tut mir das auch gar nicht leid: Deine Entscheidung war absolut nicht empfehlenswert! Du hast keine Ahnung von einem Server -> Du solltest keinen administrieren. So einfach ist das. Und da du offensichtlich nichtmal in der Lage bist, Google zu bemuehen, solltest du wirklich noch einmal drueber nachdenken, ob du wirklich einen V-Server brauchst. Und nur weil zu den Tutorials, die du links in der Navigation finden solltest, auch noch eine Community existiert, die bei Problemen hilft, brauchst du hier nicht polemisch werden. Wir helfen dir voellig freiwillig und kostenlos, aber wir sind keine soziale Administrationseinrichtung! Wenn du konkrete Fragen hast helfen wir dir gerne weiter, aber Grundlagen sollten vorhanden sein. Geh doch bitte mal ins Photoshop-Forum und frag nach, ob dir jemand erklaeren koennte, wie du als voelliger Anfaenger ein Raumschiff "malen" kannst. Du wirst hochkant rausfliegen. Das ist hier nicht anders.
Und: Ja, ich bin der boese, boese Moderator, der dich mit der Nase auf die Realitaet stoesst, da macht man sich ab und zu unbeliebt. Das macht mir allerdings wenig bis garnichts aus. Ich arbeite als Systemintegrator, von daher weiss ich, was es fuer ein Aufwand ist, einen Server zu administrieren.

Jetzt moechte ich mal "Analyst" aus den Heise.de-Foren zitieren: "Denk drueber nach!"


----------



## imweasel (2. Februar 2005)

Hi,

also ich kann Johannes Röttger nur zustimmen, denn wer nichtmal genug Wissen zum installieren von Software hat, der sollte davon die Finger lassen.

Anyway... wenn du *imap* auf RH9 installieren willst, dann solltest du dir a) klar werden welchen impad du nutzten willst und dann b) die passenden Pakete (rpm oder source) ziehen und installieren. 

Wenn du danach Probleme beim einrichten hast, denke ich das dir hier sicherlich geholfen wird. Allerdings wird hier (fast) niemand auf Fragen wie
_...sagt mir wie ich XYZ installiere..._ antworten.

@Johannes:
Das letzte was man hier lesen möchte sind Aussagen von "Analyst"!


----------



## dodonna (31. März 2005)

nur so ne frage, wie soll man als normal sterblicher und ohne teure bücher sich solches wissen denn anwerben? ich finde es immer witzig wenn sich etwas "support" forum schimpft und es dann heißt mach dir selbst nen kopf...
ich ahbe auch einige foren und das ist in meinen augen unverständlich, gerade tutorials.de hat doch eine gewisse pflicht alleine schon durch den bekanntheitsgrad gegenüber newbies und lesern.

wenn alle so handeln würden naja dann könnt ihr das doch hier dicht machen?
ich bin auch besitzer eines vserver und naja ich kann mich auch nicht als serveradmin bewerben und ihr habt doch genauso wenig das recht zu sagen das man sich ein solches produkt nicht hätte kaufen sollen, die meisten haben einen iq von über 100 und können schon "denken". wenn man sich soetwas kauft überlegt man sich soetwas auch vorher aber denkt man nicht daran das es der fall ist software nach zu installieren denn die anbieter beherschen die kunst des vorspiegelns.

Meiner meinung könntet ihr erstens von eurem hohen ross heruntersteigen und zweitens etwas freundlicher gegenüber hilfesuchenden sein also horidoo indianer...


----------



## JohannesR (31. März 2005)

dodonna hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nur so ne frage, wie soll man als normal sterblicher und ohne teure bücher sich solches wissen denn anwerben? ich finde es immer witzig wenn sich etwas "support" forum schimpft und es dann heißt mach dir selbst nen kopf...


Tja, Wissen kostet nunmal auch Geld. Ausserdem kann man prima erstmal im lokalen Netz ueben, auf dem eigenen Rechner, ohne dass man andere in Gefahr bringt. Ueberleg mal, was das an Geld kosten kann, wenn ein vServer als Spamrelais oder DoS-Machine missbraucht wird und eine einzelne Firma zuspammt/DoSen und damit die Kommunikation fuer ein paar Tage flachlegt. Das kann z.B. *MICH* den Job kosten, oder einen anderen SysAdmin! Und das nur, weil irgendein Flachkopf oder jemand, der es nicht besser weiss, sich einen vServer zulegen musste und ihn nicht administrieren konnte! Genau das ist das Problem, und ich lasse mir deswegen nicht von dir ans Bein pinkeln! Einen Fuehrerschein bekommst du auch nur nach intensivem Training - aus gutem Grund! Denk da mal drueber nach, dieses kleine Statussymbol kann Menschen die Existenz kosten!



> ich ahbe auch einige foren und das ist in meinen augen unverständlich, gerade tutorials.de hat doch eine gewisse pflicht alleine schon durch den bekanntheitsgrad gegenüber newbies und lesern.


Genau, wir haben die Pflich auf dieses Problem hinzuweisen, und das tun wir auch!



> wenn alle so handeln würden naja dann könnt ihr das doch hier dicht machen?


Nein, wir sind keine Supporthotline! Wir nehmen niemanden an die Hand! Wir koennen bei akuten Problemen helfen, wenn man irgendwo haengt. Aber wir bringen hier niemanden das Laufen bei!



> ich bin auch besitzer eines vserver und naja ich kann mich auch nicht als serveradmin bewerben


Ganz genau das ist der Punkt.



> und ihr habt doch genauso wenig das recht zu sagen das man sich ein solches produkt nicht hätte kaufen sollen,


Doch, wenn hier um Hilfe gebeten wird, haben wir das Recht, diese zu verweigern, weil es, wie oben gesagt, um etwas voellig anderes geht, als wir anbieten.



> die meisten haben einen iq von über 100 und können schon "denken". wenn man sich soetwas kauft überlegt man sich soetwas auch vorher aber denkt man nicht daran das es der fall ist software nach zu installieren denn die anbieter beherschen die kunst des vorspiegelns.


Sollte dein IQ von ueber 100 dich nicht genau vor soetwas schuetzen? Warum kaufst du ein Produkt, wenn du dich damit nicht soweit auskennst, dass du diese Stolpersteine erkennst?



> Meiner meinung könntet ihr erstens von eurem hohen ross heruntersteigen und zweitens etwas freundlicher gegenüber hilfesuchenden sein also horidoo indianer...


Wir sind, solange gewisse Personen nicht absolut lernresistent sind, absolut freundlich - nur ehrlich. Das koennen einige nur nicht vertragen.

Denk drueber nach, vor allem ueber die Sache mit den Arbeitsplaetzen.

verstaendnisslos,
 Johannes


----------



## Neurodeamon (31. März 2005)

*Sorry für's* 

Die Diskussion bringt uns nicht weiter. Es wird sowieso so enden, wie in Hacker-Newsgroups bei Fragen wie. »Bringt mir jemand Hacken bei?«. Die Antwort lautet: »Nein, Du kannst Dir alle nötigen Bücher besorgen oder die nötigen Informationen/Dokumentationen im Internet heraus suchen (oder erfragen) und Dir selbst das Wissen aneignen. Wenn Dein Wille erkennbar ist, wird man Dir auch helfen«.

*zum Thema:*

Du bist nicht der Einzige, der sich einen Rootserver besorgt hat und scheinbar nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu der Materie weiß. Das ist nicht verwerflich, aber die Informationen gibt es - auch für jeden Anfänger zu finden - im Web.

Systeme wie Confixx und PDadmin installieren meist modifizierte Programmpakete. Ein nachträgliches Einbinden von Diensten ist mitunter sehr kompliziert. Du brauchst einen IMAP-Server, der das gleiche Mail-DB-Format wie der POP-Server unterstützt. In der Regel ist das z. b. das mbox-Format. Dann brauchst Du keine hochspeziellen modifikationen in Confixx vorzunehmen, denn der IMAP-Server wird mit den angelegten Accounts des POP-Servers funktionieren. Es gibt aber auch hier viele Stolperfallen.

Eine sehr interessante Lektüre ist *»Life with Qmail«* (es gibt Übersetzungen in alle möglichen Sprachen - auch ins Deutsche). Interessant sind auch die Anleitungen bei http://www.debianhowto.de, wobei die Schritte beim Redhat nicht gleich sind, aber die Zusatzinformationen sollte man sich schon durchlesen.
Speziell um Rootserver kann man die Fragen bei http://www.rootforum.de stellen.

Mit diesen Informationen solltest Du weiterkommen.

Und bitte habe Verständnis dafür, das wir niemandem alle Arbeit abnehmen - gerne zeigen wir Wege auf. Und gerade in einem Bereich in dem mangelnde Kenntnis den Benutzer sehr  viel Geld kosten kann UND andere Benutzer schaden könnte (Schlagworte: »gehackter Rootserver») weisen wir direkt und ehrlich darauf hin und raten von einem Rootserver ab ... auch wenn es selten akzeptiert wird.

Schuster, bleib bei Deinen Leisten ...


----------

